# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  34 Ton Side Tippers

## Transport Exchange

Dear Members,

We are looking for 34 ton side tipper owners to fill our transport contracts for  local long term coal transport work. All paperwork is in order. We have limited space available as we already have vehicles running on the contracts. This will be first come first served.

Please do not contact us if you dont know the vehicles does in fact exist. There are so many people claiming to have the trucks available and then they dont even exist. In fact you are wasting your own time and money if you do this. We are not amateurs in the transport industry. Our contracts are NOT contracts for finance and is only available for existing side tipper trucks.

We do transparent and open business and expect the same in return.

Please contact us at - transport@bravium.net if you have a solution and we will provide relevant details.

Thank you in advance

----------


## Transport Exchange

Does anyone have access to the above?

----------


## Dave A

You had me doing a Google search - quite enlightening.

Maybe you need to buy some to fulfil the contract.

----------

BernieDew (20-May-15), Transport Exchange (23-Jun-10)

----------


## daveob

What I find interesting is how does someone get a contract for this type of thing if you can't provide the client with details and specifics to indicate that you have the required vehicles / equipment at your disposal ( either physical or signed agreements with truck operators ) to deliver the goods ?

----------

BernieDew (20-May-15), Transport Exchange (23-Jun-10)

----------


## Transport Exchange

Daveob

We do have vehicles running on the contracts. However, the mine needs to move more tonnage per month now and we need to allocate more vehicles, there is also a new route open which we need to fill to capacity.

Dave A

Sometimes it is easier to subcontract the work rather than to buy new vehicles. We have a timeframe in which we have to allocate the vehicles. If we dont get the required vehicles from sub contractors, we then buy and allocate accordingly.

----------

BernieDew (20-May-15)

----------


## Dave A

> Sometimes it is easier to subcontract the work rather than to buy new vehicles.


...especially if the contract is _ad hoc_ or doesn't really cover long enough to amortise the purchase. Makes sense.

What struck me was how wide you've already spread the net. If there's been no response, I guess you pretty much have to bite the bullet. It's not exactly a run-of-the-mill item. Even serious plant hire type folks (Teichmann Plant Hire came to mind, but there are others) are more inclined towards earth moving equipment than side tippers.

----------


## Lynette Grobler

10  34 tons side tippers available for long distance. Any contracted loads from Rustenburg to Richardsbay perhaps?
call 082 4909 855

----------


## Martinco

Have you tried the MCC Group ?  Mr. Werner Scheepers  0825550095

----------


## Transport Exchange

Good day All,

Thank you for the messages, but this was available last year. Thus not available anymore.

----------


## dnntrans

Hi Lynette, please send me your email ad and i will forward you 2 LOI's for Coal and chrome, i need 70 trucks from Rustenburg to R/bay and 55 trucks from Dundee to R/bay.
RGds
Danie

----------


## lentswe

> Hi Lynette, please send me your email ad and i will forward you 2 LOI's for Coal and chrome, i need 70 trucks from Rustenburg to R/bay and 55 trucks from Dundee to R/bay.
> RGds
> Danie


Hi, do you still have that LOI for Rustenburg to R/bay? Can you please forward it to rampalf@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## raliedekock

Hi...is this work still available. I've got a 36 cube side tipper link available that I'm seeking work for..Please contact me on 082 484 4516.

Regards
Ralie de Kock

----------


## mzantsi

Hi dnntrans,
We are interested in that LOI too. If that opportunity is still available, would you please forward us the documentation to vusi160@gmail.com
0832998363

Regards.



> Hi, do you still have that LOI for Rustenburg to R/bay? Can you please forward it to rampalf@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks

----------


## enos

please provide more information

----------


## mzantsi

Hi Danie and Lynette, is this opportunity still available. We are interested in that business.Rgrds - Vusi



> Hi Lynette, please send me your email ad and i will forward you 2 LOI's for Coal and chrome, i need 70 trucks from Rustenburg to R/bay and 55 trucks from Dundee to R/bay.
> RGds
> Danie

----------


## Phoenixbuz

> 10  34 tons side tippers available for long distance. Any contracted loads from Rustenburg to Richardsbay perhaps?
> call 082 4909 855


Hi Lynette

I might have a solution for you if you did not get satisfaction yet. I have access to several contracts including the rout you refered to. Contact me.

----------


## Phoenixbuz

Good day Transporter

Do you own Side Tippers?


I represent Phoenix Business Solutions in the capacity of Logistics and Operations Director. We facilitate the brokering of transportation contracts for the smaller Transporter, the Major Player as well as the Contract provider bringing them together. Further to that, we provide Administrative assistance, Operational assistance, Driver recruitment and GIT assurance facilitation. We are young in the industry but have had great success in the short period of our existence securing a solid reputation throughout the Side Tipper Transportation field in South Africa. 

I would like to take this opportunity to introduce our company to you and offer our services in placing contracts and also to place trucks with good contracts if needed. We are aware that your company are a significant player in the industry and would like to build a trusting business relationship for any future endeavours we might enter in to.

Phoenix brings a unique style of brokering to the industry promoting trust from all parties putting the Contractor and the Principal owner/Mine in direct contact with each other whilst assisting and facilitating the process. We do not take any fees from the Principal/Mine but charge the Contractor a small above board commission. This is all done above board.  We do not handle the money of the Transporter but invoice them for our services. This brand of doing business is based on trust and honesty putting all parties involved at ease.  We aim to curb the stigma around brokers and aim to become no1 in the commodity transportation industry of South Africa.

What Phoenix does not do:

We do not handle the remuneration of the Transporter.
We do not skim off the top of LOI’s from the Customer.
We do not bid down the Customer’s offer to Transporters.
We do not charge the Customer.
We do not break confidentiality under any circumstances. 
We do not pay or accept bribes for securing contracts by any party.
We do not subcontract out any work under our own name for transportation.


Our business was created to bring honesty and integrity back in to the industry by becoming the number one Broker in the commodity transportation industry. This from our own experience as a transportation company which is now invested in an upliftment project.


We mainly deal with 34ton Side tipper work, this should fall into your operational scope. We do commodities such as Coal, Chrome, Iron ore, Anthracite, Scrap metal, Grain, Manganese etc. 

I  sincerely hope that you will contact with us  to discuss opportunities to forge a solid business relationship between our companies and promote an honourable industry. We are more than willing to learn from your expertise and also share some of our experience. I hope that you are not offended that I have contacted you directly as we aim to cut out the corrupt middle men from the chain.

We hope to hear from you soon.

Kind regards

Martin Fourie
Ops & Logistics Director
Cell No: 0799164242
Office No: 0128073287
Fax. No: 0866710662
Visit our Website; www.phoenixbusinesssolutions.yolasite.com

----------


## Phoenixbuz

10 x 10cube Tipper trucks urgently needed for a long term contract. This is a 24/6 operation needing 2 drivers and 19 trips per truck per day. Good rates. See my details above. this is another proudly Phoenix Business Solutions contract.

----------


## NeelsB

Hi Everyone
Have vehicles that i need contracts for. All will be evaluated. 35 current and 50 end of June 2012. Let me know...

----------


## BINO AND SONS TRADING

we have 3 x 34 tonner side tippers .looking for loads local or long distance contact us on 0722799420

----------


## Nancyp

Good day Martin Fourie

I am new in the industry.  I am applying for finance to purchase a 34 ton side tipper.  I see you one of the major players in the industry and would like to know if could assist me some form of surety for future contracts.

It would be highly appreciated.

Please let me know.

Thank you

----------


## Anza

hi. do you have any 34to side tipper contracts around rustenburg?

----------


## Macdee

Require 10 x 34 ton side tipper trucks from Rustenburg to City Deep then Brirts.
Contract available for 1 year open for extension to 5 years.

Regards
Mack
079 371 6373

----------


## Leonp

Hi all. We can supply drivers for these tipper contracts nationally. We also offer Logistics and HR systems specifically designed for the South African transport environment.

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk

----------


## Juvics

Hi Danie can you sent LOI to juvics.mining.projects@outlook.com

----------


## ZenzeleN

Hi All,

Looking for some 34 ton side tippers to add to some lucrative contracts coming out of Durban.

Please only make contact if you have your truck documentation ready as the contracts come and go real quick.

Looking forward to your responses.

Thanks.

----------


## miss Dee

good day...

do you still have 34 ton side tippers available.

----------


## gdubzy

> Hi Everyone
> Have vehicles that i need contracts for. All will be evaluated. 35 current and 50 end of June 2012. Let me know...


Hi. Do you have trucks available?

----------


## Ndlulatrans

Hello everyone, 

Kindly accept my request, I'm seeking for funder or supplier who can assist me wit 34ton side tipper trucks and trailers I'm based in Witbank. I've got several sub, direct, ongoing contracts with no trucks. 

Thanks in advance and your assistant will be highly appreciated.

Warm regards
Piet 

Email: NDLULATRANS@GMAIL.COM

----------


## GLOBALINC

Hi,Danie.

Can I have your contact number and email number cause I have 10 side tippers available.My contact details are +27 79 919 1986 email: globalindustriescorperations@gmail.com

----------


## Nez

Just Joined. Good day everyone. i have truck and super link trailers and i am looking for contracts preferably 2 or more years

----------

